# blackheads



## passengerrach

my baby has some black heads on his chin is this normal how can i get rid of them?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just leave them, they'l go away.
amber got spots etc to just told leave them, they went away.


----------



## lillysmum

i'm pretty sure this is common on babies and you just have to leave them and they will clear up


----------



## Hevz

Wow...never seen blackheads on a baby. Mine always get white milk spot thingys and baby acne:dohh:, just like their Mum eh?:rofl:

Leave well alone, you could scar baby's face if you attempt to squeeze them:cry:. They'll soon clear up:hugs:


----------



## caggimedicine

I noticed 2 small black heads on Harry's chin today - I just left them like I have with all his spots. I think he's got them due to the amount of cream I've had to put on his face lately might have blocked some of his pores.


----------



## tasha41

Elyse gets baby acne, it's so hard to resist the urge to pop them but I don't want to muck up her face (or hurt her!!).. it goes away completely sometimes and flares up other times.. she's still cute through it all though lol so I'm not that concerned and I've been told to just leave it.


----------



## MummyMummy

haha omg readig what you girlies did im so mean!

when my lil one was younger he would get them on his cheeks, he'd be bathd everyday and wouldn't be leftwith a dirty face? so don't quite know why/how he gotthem but when he'd be asleep i'd squeeze them out and they looked just like the blackheads adults getwith the way they came out haha. i will be honest it did leavea lil indent, but nothingserious? with his baby spots and milk spots i just left them.
xXx


----------



## bee mum

My 8month old has them on his cheeks should I leave them or take him to a skin doctor.


----------

